# Deflector Build Docs



## twebb6778 (Apr 7, 2020)

I've just bought a few Deflector PCBs, any chance I can grab the build docs or parts list so I can get parts while the boards are shipping?

Cheers!


----------



## Robert (Apr 8, 2020)

R1          1M     
R2          1M     
R3          1K     
R4          22K    
R5          100R   
R6          100K   
R7          4K7    
R8          2K2    
R9          10K    
R10         47K    
R11         22K    
R12         470R   
R13         100K   
R14         6K2    
R15         10K    
R16         100K   
R100        10K    
R101        10K    
R102        4K7    

C1          100n   
C2          1u MLCC     
C3          1n     
C4          100n   
C5          1u MLCC     
C6          1u ELECTROLYTIC     
C7          1u MLCC     
C8          1u MLCC     
C9          4u7    
C10         1n     
C11         1n     
C12         1n     
C13         1u MLCC     
C14         2n2    
C100        100u   
C101        10u    
C102        100n   
C103        100u   
D100        1N5817 

DEFLECT     B50K   
DENSITY     B25K   
DIMINISH    B50K   
DISPERSE    B50K   
DURATION    B50K   
DILUTE         B25K   

IC1         TL072  
IC2         FV1    
IC3         24LC32A (INCLUDED)
IC4         CD4049UB
IC5         L78L33


----------



## ThinAir (Apr 8, 2020)

If one were to get started working on their Deflector enclosure, is there another pedal's build docs I could look to that has  compatible drilling template pattern?

Thanks!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 8, 2020)

ThinAir said:


> If one were to get started working on their Deflector enclosure, is there another pedal's build docs I could look to that has  compatible drilling template pattern?
> 
> Thanks!



On the product page in small writing you should see “6 knob (type 1)”, click on that


----------



## ThinAir (Apr 8, 2020)

Awesome - thanks so much! I never realized those were clickable links.


----------



## Caedarn (Apr 8, 2020)

I just ordered the Deflector too and went to the store page to look at the PCB layout, and saw the "Join the Waitlist" message (like the screenshot above). So it sold out already?  Wow!


----------

